

Here are my best 30 tips for all web designers - rafaltomal
http://rafaltomal.com/30-tips-for-designers/

======
Red_Tarsius

      27) You are better than you think: have you heard
      about Dunning–Kruger effect? Highly skilled people 
      have a tendency to underestimate their abilities.
    

Dunning–Kruger works both ways, that is, unskilled individuals often
overestimate their value; I think _impostor syndrome_ may be more appropriate
in the context of the article: " _...a psychological phenomenon in which
people are unable to internalize their accomplishments..._ "
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome)

------
josefresco
Pretty good list - I did take some issue with _2\. Charge based on the value,
not time._

In a small local market (where referrals and transparency are key), charging
clients different rates for similar services can present an issue.

------
onion2k
Doing #4 and #14 at the same time is impossible. #28 probably isn't too happy
in there with #4 either.

~~~
rafaltomal
Good catch. Staying focus on just one project at the time is impossible. My
point was to stay focused and not to have too many "in progress" projects.

Thanks.

------
RobertKerans
Typo in first paragraph: '...30 pratical tips'. Undermines the buy my book
pitch slightly

~~~
rafaltomal
Ah, I added that line right before I published the post. English is my second
language, so I have someone to proofread everything I write.

Thanks for pointing this out.

~~~
RobertKerans
np, was just the first thing I noticed; enjoyed the article though, thank you.

